# RS3 Aftermarket Wheels



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

I have my RS3 on order. I need to get rid of the stock wheels. Any suggestions? It will have the dynamic package.


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Chips said:


> I have my RS3 on order. I need to get rid of the stock wheels. Any suggestions? It will have the dynamic package.


http://www.bbs-usa.com/application_guide/#/details


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

I don’t know how any of us could tell you what wheels you’ll like.


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

Touché 

I haven?t seen any pictures of new wheels on an RS3 yet. 

Probably what I?m looking for is the correct sizes of wheels that will fit.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Look here,

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?8789737-RS3-wheel-fitment-information

It seems it's hit and miss so far. From what I experienced, the major factors in selection is a thin front rotor hat (18.5mm) and big front calipers.

I have HRE FF01 (19x8.5 ET47) with 10mm spacers on my RS3. There is about 4mm clearance between the wheel spokes and caliper. Someone also confirmed Neuspeed RSe10 would clear the calipers.

Good luck ! :beer:


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

Rse10 18x8.5 et45










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

For your information:

For RS3 owners who need to run 10mm spacers for your wheel setup, know this ! The 10mm H&R DR Series (Version 2) will not clear the brake hub in the back. The spacer will ever so slightly sit on the hub first, not laying flat against the brake disk surface. This means as you tighten the wheel bolts, the spacer may only touch the brake on one end making the wheel off axis. This will cause a vibration at certain speeds.

The inside of the hub portion of the spacer needs to be grinded (the middle bevel). Go slowly as it's not very thick and you could go right through (like I did on one spot). You need to shave about 1mm.

Had my wheels rebalanced twice before I found this. 

Cheers ! :beer:


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

HRE is always the answer

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Vossen Forged S17-01 in Matte Gunmetal

Built for Swizz Beatz and his 2018 Mclaren 720S






















































​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Our extensive RS3 Gallery

http://vossenwheels.com/vehicle-galleries/?fwp_gallery_make=audi,rs3


















​


----------

